# rod ideas?????????im in a rush



## redfish12 (Jan 24, 2009)

i have a u.s reel supercaster 180sx and i have a all-star coastal 6'9 medium fast and ive had it for ever and the grips are getting worn so ive decided to build a custom rod and im looking at a rainshadow blank and i was wonder what the best power and action and length is best for that reel please help me out...i like a pretty flimsy tip but tostill have a decent back bone


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

> *redfish12 (8/2/2009)*i have a u.s reel supercaster 180sx and i have a all-star coastal 6'9 medium fast and ive had it for ever and the grips are getting worn so ive decided to build a custom rod and im looking at a rainshadow blank and i was wonder what the best power and action and length is best for that reel please help me out...i like a pretty flimsy tip but tostill have a decent back bone


I beleive that All-Star sales blanks.... If so, you could match your exact action and power you have now and rebuild it how you want to!!!Tryhttp://www.mudhole.com/docs/allstar/allstar.htmlfor the all star blanks.

Not sure if it's the same company or not.


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *Brad K (8/2/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *redfish12 (8/2/2009)*i have a u.s reel supercaster 180sx and i have a all-star coastal 6'9 medium fast and ive had it for ever and the grips are getting worn so ive decided to build a custom rod and im looking at a rainshadow blank and i was wonder what the best power and action and length is best for that reel please help me out...i like a pretty flimsy tip but tostill have a decent back bone
> ...




brad those are old docs from the old site.allstar sold out to shakespere a long time ago BUT the guy that was the brain behind allstar is the one who developed and is building rainshaddow,alot of guys dont know that.

i would look at the lamiglass blanks.strong and light.thats all you need and go with the same action you had.


----------

